# Hi from OZ!!



## Weema-Nerang Mousery (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi everyone, really glad to be here. My name is Jade and I have kept and bred mice for the past fourteen years, I love my little meecers.  I currently have 51 mice. I also have pet rats and a small stud of Welsh Mountain Ponies. I live in Victoria in a little place called Reeves Beach which is part of The 90 Mile Beach, we are about 270km from Melbourne. I have never exhibited my mice but I would like to get involved sometime in the near future. 
I am currently working on a website for my Weema-Nerang Mousery. "Weema Nerang" means little-little in our native Aboriginal language, so I thought it was a fitting name for my mousery. I currently breed self black, chocolate, blue and brindle, plus those colours in broken in long and rex coats and manx and standard tails. 
I am looking foward to chatting with you all and introducing you to some of my little ones.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Jade  I breed and show rats too.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welsome! I look forward to getting to know you and your mousies.


----------



## Weema-Nerang Mousery (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! I am really loving this forum, so much information and answers to questions I was going to ask. So many beautiful mice.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Jade, welcome to the forums!


----------

